# Habitation Warranty



## Puddy (Jul 9, 2008)

Can you advise me as to the length of the habitation warranty on a 2006 Swift KonTiki Vogue?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I think that this current post answers your question :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=68797


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Puddy,

I can confirm your vehicle does have a 3 year habitation warranty, which starts from the date of original purchase.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Wot if?*

Hi
According to the previous posts the Y3 Fiat Warranty is with the dealer.
So what happens if you have a prob when abroad in Year 3 of warranty.
Who do you call (not ghostbusters)
Ta
Barry


----------

